# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 05.06.2017 - 12.06.2017

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *6*, суммарный объем архивов: *71* мб Извлечено файлов: *81*, суммарный объем: *142* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *31* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *50*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

